# Epic fallout :)



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Was chatting with next door neighbour and he said they were thinking of swapping car, offered to do a spruce up on their present one for them - I'd forgotten how bad it was as his wife was out in the car...

So took me about 45 mins just to clean the alloys. Dirty was an understatement ! Then spent the next few hours doing the car...

Let the pictures do the talking, but very happy with the end result of the alloys 

Before: 









During:









After:









Car was looking much better and they were very happy with the result - must have taken 5 years off its age 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## gt001 (Aug 2, 2015)

Which product did you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

*Epic fallout 😊*



gt001 said:


> Which product did you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops thought I'd put that in 

Had a little Auto Allure fallout left, which is thick, but not enough to do all the wheels, so thinned it down with some Tripple QX fallout remover, which is quite thin and runny.

The combination of the 2 worked very well, was easier to spray on, but still clinging well to the wheel and worked very well.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Personally i would not bother with a bleeding wheel cleaner on abused wheels for a quick tart up. I would go with a cheap and cheerful alkaline cleaner.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Cracking before, during and after pics.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Great turn around! Always prefer seeing these to the cars that are brand new and have then been detailed!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

HEADPHONES said:


> Cracking before, during and after pics.


Cheers - very pleased with the results and quite surprised how well they came up :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

fatdazza said:


> Personally i would not bother with a bleeding wheel cleaner on abused wheels for a quick tart up. I would go with a cheap and cheerful alkaline cleaner.


Cheers, didn't have any cheap and cheerful cleaner, but yes agree. Although it was quite good to see if the fallout could actually deal with that much


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Nick-ST said:


> Great turn around! Always prefer seeing these to the cars that are brand new and have then been detailed!


Cheers mate, yes I'd agree, enjoy seeing good transformation pictures - but I have said don't let the new one get in this state


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

What’s the triple qx stuff like?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> What's the triple qx stuff like?


Quite runny and does have the distinctive smell that they have, but I don't find it too unpleasant.

I was very pleased with it, it thinned down the last of my AA iron it out stuff I had and as I recon it was probably 1/4 AA to 3/4 QX it worked very well indeed.

And it's cheap compared to a lot. I have read reviews on here - doesn't seem to bleed as much as others, but does remove contamination - I think it bled well as I don't think the 1/4 AA stuff would have bled like that being diluted down if the QX didn't add to it as well (if that makes sense).


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've got a tub of that triple QX fallout remover. Some others on here say it doesn't work and I was planning to mix 50/50 with another fallout remover. After seeing this I may try it on its own and see for myself.


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

pxr5 said:


> I've got a tub of that triple QX fallout remover. Some others on here say it doesn't work and I was planning to mix 50/50 with another fallout remover. After seeing this I may try it on its own and see for myself.


Carparts4less have it for £6 a tub just now so might check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pxr5 said:


> I've got a tub of that triple QX fallout remover. Some others on here say it doesn't work and I was planning to mix 50/50 with another fallout remover. After seeing this I may try it on its own and see for myself.





beambeam said:


> Carparts4less have it for £6 a tub just now so might check it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Def worth while for the cost - was used here on it's own and worked well 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=405865


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

The Triple QX worked quite well on my wheels. Has the normal unpleasant smell these fallout removers have.
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

saabfan said:


> The Triple QX worked quite well on my wheels. Has the normal unpleasant smell these fallout removers have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------

